

Ask HN: Employee retention software - theknight

Employee retention seems to be as large a problem as employee hiring. However, there are so many tools and softwares dedicated to application tracking and onboarding. However, very few to employee retention. Why is that?<p>Is it because it is a hard problem to solve through software and much more cultural&#x2F;programatic or is it because it is not a problem really. And employers don&#x27;t give a crap about 95% of employees and can focus on retaining the 5% without any tool.
======
theknight
Software can encourage dialog, and engagement between employee and employer
and work as an early warning system for employer to determine "at risk"
employees and also make the employee more connected with the employer. Now I
know few software companies exist that work on employee engagement -
tinyhr.com, halogen software, officevibe etc. However, still the plethora of
software dedicated to recruiting far outnumbers the ones dedicated to
retention. So was wondering if this signifies where HR dedicates their effort
- recruiting vs retention.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
What kind of specific problems that would make an employee leave that could be
solved with a software.

